
What I’ve Learned Working as a Black Person in Silicon Valley - force_reboot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cheryl-contee/what-ive-learned-working-as-a-black-person-in-silicon-valley_b_8774790.html
======
force_reboot
I thought this was an interesting article because it contradicts a lot of what
is said by the progressive movement within tech. Examples:

 _Silicon Valley, like America itself, remains a place where a willingness to
work hard and to use your brain will find reward over time, no matter your
background._

 _While I’ve certainly experienced discrimination, it usually hasn’t been at
the hands of fellow technologists, who can sympathize with what it’s like to
be “different” in a society that too often stigmatizes those who don’t fit
some mythical all-American football player /cheerleader norm._

 _You don’t have to change who you are or what you’re into. But it does help
to know the difference between ‘Stars War’ and ‘Trek’ — bonus if you’ve seen
some ‘Battlestar Galactica’ or Marvel shows._

While progressive commentators within the tech industry assert that nerd
subculture exacerbates discrimination, the author of this article has the
opposite view.

